# An experiment - what do you think?



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

OK last week I played around with using a wash on a picture (the apple and pitcher one). I was impressed how it worked. Well one problem I have been having with my portraits is shadows. So I thought I'd try putting in a shadow using a wash on a finished portrait. What do you think? A wash can't be used until the picture is pretty dry or else it just smears all the colors, but I'm thinking I like the effect.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the effect as well! I think it adds a considerable more amount of depth. Two thumbs up Terry!


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> I like the effect as well! I think it adds a considerable more amount of depth. Two thumbs up Terry!


Started writing a comment, and realised, it was the same as chanda's, almost word for word.

So..."ditto"


----------



## mczim2 (Feb 10, 2015)

Very nice. Every once in a while I try a portrait, so far no luck. Yours looks wonderful!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I never thought I could do a portrait. I was always told they are hard. Well like anything with practice it gets easier and better. So far I think I've done 12 portraits and only have three that I feel are worth keeping. There are lots of tutorials on the internet. That's where I'm getting the 'how to's' to do it. People on this forum have helped a lot with giving good suggestions. Here are two of my favorite portrait tutorials.
http://www.paintingportraittips.com/techniques/

http://emptyeasel.com/2013/09/16/ho...hotographs-a-step-by-step-oil-paint-tutorial/

Thank you for the generous compliment. It means a lot to me.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Ah I see you discovered emptyeasel, I subscribe to its newsletter, that site has a huge amount of informative articles.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I didn't even notice the parent site, I found the tutorial doing a search and didn't pay any attention to where it was posted. I'll check out Emptyeasel and probably subscribe to their newsletter also.


----------

